# Flat white - drinking temperature



## simick (Dec 26, 2019)

What are your techniques for getting a flat white (or any milk-heavy drink) the 'right' temperature?

I'm steaming the milk until the pitcher is just too hot to hold, but I find that by the time I've poured my terrible latte art (post-modern latte impressionist art, at least) and sat down to drink, it's just above luke-warm. I've taken to heating the cup fully with boiling water first, which helps a bit.

Am I not heating my milk enough, or is this just to be expected?

Thanks!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would suggest you measure the temperature of your milk with a thermometer whilst steaming.

You should be looking to achieve a temperature of around 55-60c. Once you can accurately do this by touch then you could ditch the thermometer if you wish.

The thing you don't mention is your routine. Are you steaming then pulling a shot so the milk cools a little or do you have an HX or DB and do both at the same time?


----------



## JamesMac (Apr 7, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> I would suggest you measure the temperature of your milk with a thermometer whilst steaming.
> 
> You should be looking to achieve a temperature of around 55-60c. Once you can accurately do this by touch then you could ditch the thermometer if you wish.
> 
> The thing you don't mention is your routine. Are you steaming then pulling a shot so the milk cools a little or do you have an HX or DB and do both at the same time?


 both at the same time ...for a newbie like me thats defo ending up with the espresso overflowing or the milk getting blown out the jug haha


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

As Black Cat says you need to check your milk temp. 
Using touch temp is pretty inaccurate because of different jug wall materials and thickness. 
For instance I have a cheaper/thinner 600ml jug that feels too hot to touch at about 50-55. 
But my Motta is more like 65.

Also, what milk are you using? 
Higher fat milk can be taken to a higher temp, so can be fine up to 65-70 (max) but skimmed milk tends to collapse at lower temps so I would only take to say 50-55.

That being said, IMHO coffee should always be drank at warm temps and not hot. To truly enjoy all the flavours it helps to let it cool slightly.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Flat white texturing isn't easy, use more milk than you need, keep your milk jug in the freezer and always use full fat milk. Quality steam arm is essential

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Are temp tags still a thing? A basic milk thermometer isn't expensive

https://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/brannan-milk-jug-thermometer-long-version-175mm


----------



## simick (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks for the pointers all!

My routine is:

1. Heat the cup with boiled water while I grind and tamp;
2. Pull the shot;
3. Switch steam on and wait ~45 seconds (Gaggia Classic, so single boiler);
4. Steam milk and immediately pour.

Good point about the jug @TomHughes; it's just a basic one from Sainsbury's I think. Sounds like I definitely need to pick up a thermometer; thanks for the recommendation @HDAV. The milk I use is full fat homogenised, so I'll aim for about 60°C.

I'll also try a blind experiment to see what temperature I have been heating to before!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

simick said:


> Thanks for the pointers all!
> 
> My routine is:
> 
> ...


 Similar process to my latte process and it's often too hot to drink straight away even without warming the cup I pull shots into warmed shot glass as cup doesn't fit under portafilter

if buying a jug and thermometer cream supplies are well priced but charge P+P but a motta 12oz jug and thermometer is under £10 I Think


----------



## simick (Dec 26, 2019)

It sounds as though I'm likely just well off the mark with the milk temperature then!

I was concerned about overheating, but it's silly to guess at it. I'll grab a thermometer and run some experiments!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have a normal thermometer steam some milk and check the temp then try leaving steam wand in milk for an extra 10 seconds, aiming for 60C I think


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Just steamed milk for a latte from 10degrees 200ml of milk to 65c took a minute at 45 seconds I was at 50ish this is whole milk and a 2012 classic with a rancilio single tip wand


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Temperature is quite easy to gauge by hand, just hold your hand onto the bottom of the jug while steaming and wait until you go 'aah---ah-fuuckdge'.

Seriously though, as above just calibrate your hand a few times using a milk thermometer and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Its about now, your technique

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------

